# Off Brand: Leica Camera Pushes Photographic Boundaries With the New Leica Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.25 AS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 29, 2017)

```
<i>True to the Noctilux legacy, the new lens boasts impeccable speed and exceptional imaging performance</i></p>
<p><b>November 29, 2017</b> – For more than 50 years, the name ‘Noctilux’ has been synonymous with exceptional speed and outstanding optical design. Today, Leica Camera announces the newest addition to their lens portfolio – the Leica Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.25 ASPH. Coupled with exceptional imaging performance and unique bokeh, its hair-thin depth of focus isolates subjects with extreme precision, ideal for portraits with an unmistakable “Leica look”.</p>
<p><b>A legacy of excellence</b>

The first lens of the Noctilux family, the Leica Noctilux 50 mm f/1.2, was announced at photokina in 1966. While the original lens innovated with revolutionary optical properties, ongoing developments led to the launch of two additional generations of the Noctilux in 1975 and 2008. The additional lenses were developed under the premise of further pushing the envelope for imaging performance, each with a faster aperture than its predecessor. All Noctilux-M lenses to this day are special for their rendering and aesthetic when shot wide-open, yielding a three-dimensional “pop” that separates its subjects from the background like no other lenses. The out-of-focus areas behind the subject is smooth and pleasing to the eye, giving a lovely soft background even in the darkest of lighting scenarios.</p>
<p>Together with the Leica Noctilux-M 50 mm f/0.95 ASPH., the Leica Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.25 ASPH. is the co-founder of a new family of lenses. The two current members of this family are both distinguished by their extreme maximum aperture and exceptionally high performance at all apertures, even wide open, and lend themselves to the creation of timeless images marked by a distinctive and revered Leica aesthetic.</p>
<p><b>Superior imaging performance</b>

The upgraded features of the Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.25 ASPH. open up entirely new opportunities in portrait and close-up photography, including a shallower depth of focus than that of the Noctilux-M 50 mm f/0.95 APSH. and a close focusing distance of 0.85m, making for a reproduction ratio of 1:8.8 for even more precise isolation of subjects. Additionally, the eleven blades of its iris ensure a soft and harmonious bokeh in out-of-focus areas.</p>
<p>To guarantee this extraordinary imaging performance, the nine elements in six groups that make up its optical design are manufactured from glasses with high anomalous partial dispersion and low chromatic dispersion. Two of the elements are aspherical, and reduce other potential aberrations to a hardly detectable minimum. The use of a floating element within the complex focusing mechanism guarantees a constantly high level of imaging performance throughout the entire focusing range of the lens – from its minimum focus distance to infinity.</p>
<p>When shooting at maximum aperture, the exceptionally shallow depth of field of the Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.25 APSH. can be easily focused in when an electronic viewfinder such as the Leica Visoflex. Additionally, the Leica M-Adapter L transforms the Noctilux-M into an excellent lens to use in conjunction with the Leica SL. When the lens is mounted on the Leica SL, the 4.4 megapixel resolution of the camera’s EyeRes® electronic viewfinder enables particularly comfortable and extremely precise focusing.</p>
<p>The Noctilux-M 75mm f/1.25 ASPH. features the convenience of an integrated lens hood, which can be extended or retracted in one simple twist. The lens is complemented by a tripod adapter for safe and secure mounting of the lens on a tripod.</p>
<p>The Leica Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.25 ASPH will be available at Leica Stores, Boutiques and Dealers at the beginning of 2018 with a price tag of $12,795USD.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 29, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Leica Camera Pushes Photographic Boundaries With the New Leica Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.2*

Wow! Only $12,995.00

I'll get a dozen of them!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 30, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Leica Camera Pushes Photographic Boundaries With the New Leica Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.2*



Bennymiata said:


> Wow! Only $12,995.00
> 
> I'll get a dozen of them!



Sorry... typo.. it's actually only $12,795. Maybe we can get a forum group buy rate? I'm so happy I got over my Leica M phase... though I do love my Q, but you only buy it and nothing else


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 1, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Leica Camera Pushes Photographic Boundaries With the New Leica Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.2*

Pushing the boundaries? Canon makes lenses with similar focal length and max aperture since the seventies.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 1, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Leica Camera Pushes Photographic Boundaries With the New Leica Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.2*

Will be interesting to see the IQ of this one, my brother has had all the other Nocti’s and several times, and the 0,95 is pretty bad to my eyes, very have and unbalanced on a M, and IQ isn’t exactly matching the price. If this new one is sharp enough and keeps it up better it will be interesting to try it out.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Dec 1, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Leica Camera Pushes Photographic Boundaries With the New Leica Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.2*

They are pushing the pricing boundaries. has there been any Portrait lens this expensive?

Maybe not even in medium Format range.

From the revies, a 85mm Otus lens schould not be the botle neck for the quality of our pictures


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 1, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Leica Camera Pushes Photographic Boundaries With the New Leica Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.2*

Leica fans a plenty don't even use their cameras they buy them as investments. 7 of the 10 most expensive cameras of all time are Leicas.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 3, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Leica Camera Pushes Photographic Boundaries With the New Leica Noctilux-M 75 mm f/1.2*

I have been a Canon faithful for +40 years. However, besides a Hasselblad package, I got a Leica M10 some time back, with a 35 Summilux, a APO 50 Summicron, APO 75 Summicron and a Zeiss 21/2.8. The lenses are like jewellery and the M10 is a fantastic camera. It is a totally different experience to a Canon rig and a comparison makes absolutely no sense. I cannot articulate why I like the Leica (love is probably a more accurate word), I just do. The logic is that it is smaller and lighter for travel and less intrusive for street photography. The illogical arguments are back to basics, simplicity and feeling. And I love the sound of the shutter.

Regarding this lens, I really don´t understand why anyone would buy it though. If it had been marginally more expensive than the APO 75 f2.0, then maybe, but to the price they are asking ... senseless. Both the 50 and 75 noctilux lenses breaks the Leica idea, by being big and heavy (everything is relative), whereas the APO 50 and 75 lenses are both fantastic performers, in a very compact and high quality package. So in short, I am not tempted. For portraits I´d rather buy the 85mm f1.4L IS.


----------

